# Classic Rock



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

What guitar would you pick to play classic rock and for all around general playing. Which one would you buy The Fender telecastor or the Strat?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a toss up for me. Today I would say Strat.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Les Paul hands down for Classic Rock. My opinion only.

Regards,

Edit: If choice was ONLY strat or tele then I would choose strat H-S-S.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Telecaster.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

What era are you considering to be 'classic rock'? I think the era and the material would dictate the most applicable, and flexible, choice.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Strat with hum-sing-sing, or hum-sing-hum with taps.

Put five springs on and tighten the claw.

Great classic rock guitar.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

It don't matter a lick...all you gotta do is look cool wearing it. I would say Stratocaster but my opinions are usually OTL.*


*Out To Lunch


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

What you've exposed yourself to is everyone else's personal opinion. Within a few models, there is no right or wrong answer. Only opinion. So here's mine...
Tele...all the way.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Teles have been doing it all from day one of rock n roll.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

For Blues, Rock, country its Tele all the way. but thats just me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the only problem with teles is....they ain't strats. otherwise, they are cool guitars


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the only problem with teles is....they ain't strats. otherwise, they aere cool guitars


Au contraire, mon ami - the greatest thing about a Tele is t'ain't a Strat ;-)

Tele all the way.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would grab the tele a la Jack White.

Strats are for old people who shit their pants.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fsone said:


> What guitar would you pick to play classic rock and for all around general playing. Which one would you buy The Fender telecastor or the Strat?


I'd grab a PRS.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I'd grab a PRS.


I'm gonna take advantage of the newb and do a bit of hijacking just to say that I'm loving the PRS that I can't sell at the moment. It really is a fantastic guitar. I almost want to keep it; almost.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is no doubt about it and I don't care who disagrees but for classic rock the best guitar is a telestratlesspaulwithasinglecutprs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The truth is any guitar can work well for classic rock.

The holy trinity of rock guitar is pretty evident in this thread.

I'm doing primarily 70s classic rock with a Line 6 JTV-69 Variax so in a sense I'm using Teles, Strats, LPs, Rickies, whatever.

But, I do have an example of all three of the Big Three.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, they're ALL cool. Whatever, it's a tool. Get whatever makes you feel good about playing it. They can all be manipulated to generate any number of "classic rock" tones. Oh, and don't underestimate the value of the physical comfort of playing any given guitar for long periods of time. The newer American Standard Teles with the new body contour are almost as cozy as a Strat.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Strat all the way/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm on the Tele camp. But if I had a choice outside of the two, for me I'd go for a P90 guitar.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Chito said:


> I'm on the Tele camp. But if I had a choice outside of the two, for me I'd go for a P90 guitar.


which is why I'm building a double p90 tele ;-)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

grumpyoldman said:


> What era are you considering to be 'classic rock'? I think the era and the material would dictate the most applicable, and flexible, choice.
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


^ this. What exactly is "Classic Rock"? It's a very broad term. The Beatles, Hendrix, T-Rex, The Grateful Dead, ACDC?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I'm gonna take advantage of the newb and do a bit of hijacking just to say that I'm loving the PRS that I can't sell at the moment. It really is a fantastic guitar. I almost want to keep it; almost.


I would be happy to use it while it doesnt sell!


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Many good answers thanks for them. Of course there is always someone that has to show their true intelligence if you know what I mean?


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Tele all the way. Can be as bright as you want and as dark as you want.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

OP someone has already asked, what do you mean by "classic rock"? What songs / players / bands excite you? Tell, and people here can give you better answers.

To me, classic rock came from Jimmy Page, Keith Richards, Peter Frampton, Jeff Beck, Joe Perry, Eric Clapton, Randy Bachman, Joe Walsh, John Fogerty, Paul Kossoff, Angus Young, Pete Townshend, Slash, and a few others. If you agree, then your holy grail is the Gibson Les Paul or SG that they all played on many of their most iconic songs. Good luck.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fsone said:


> What guitar would you pick to play classic rock and for all around general playing. Which one would you buy The Fender telecastor or the Strat?


Classic Rock and Roll......a guitar like this.
[video=youtube;KrbPlr4Wskc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrbPlr4Wskc[/video] 
This is Rock and Roll. A few years earlier than boyscout's choices.
And yes, this [video=youtube;hMddte6yD2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMddte6yD2w[/video] is also Rock and Roll.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't think it matters one lick, what you play. Rock comes from the loins, and can be expressed through any guitar. If you can make a Pink Daisy Rock wail, giver!

Even a 2x4 and a couple nails like Jack White demonstrated so well in "it might get loud" can get it done.

If I must answer, it's a Les Paul. If I must choose between Strat ot Tele? 

I prefer a beefed up Tele, for both looks and tone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But jimmy used a tele on some iconic recordings. 

Fender makes a few teles that are nearly les pauls, the FMT (?) comes to mind.

So long as its running into my marshall, i can *probably* make it sound like "classic rock".

Fwiw, i didnt care a lick about classic rock bands until 
After I got into 80's metallica and maiden


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

b-nads said:


> which is why I'm building a double p90 tele ;-)



saaweeet!
Put a P90 on a broomstick - I'll play it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Between a standard strat and a standard tele I've gotta strat. Very versatile. I've got the quorum, and ordered by their use: Strat, LP, SG and Tele. My band plays "classic rock": 60's - 2000's.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Now this is strange!

As a Brit, classic rock means Sabbath, Purple, Led Zep, Lizzy, Hendrix, Quo and such like. If you go to any pub in the YouKay with live music you'll hear all of this still being played by great musos - in which you play a Led Paul, Strat or SG.

When I first got here and turned on a Classic Rock station it was all Guess Who (Never ''eard of em), CCR, Eagles and all that kind of soft stuff, which is called AOR in Engerland. I'd probably use a Tele or Rickenbacker for this.

Rock and Roll to me is 50s reverb laden guitar music like Bill Haley, Elvis etc. It makes me s****** when I hear an American say they like rock and roll .... "Like Bon Jovi, yah?". This has to be placed on an old 335 or Gretsch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

ed2000 said:


> saaweeet!
> Put a P90 on a broomstick - I'll play it.


How about a humbucker on a shovel?

[video=youtube;tc6gv-fbUDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc6gv-fbUDs[/video]


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I'm gonna take advantage of the newb and do a bit of hijacking just to say that I'm loving the PRS that I can't sell at the moment. It really is a fantastic guitar. I almost want to keep it; almost.



Do you feel old and want to shite your pants when you play it? Haha. I just had to. 

I have recently fell in love with Strats and I don't wear depends. I'm good.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Strats are for old people who shit their pants.



Holy Fvck... too funny....lololooll


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Strats are for old people who shit their pants.


That is so awesome.

Tele for me too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ahh the good ol' days, back when my dreams were wet & my farts were dry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

laristotle said:


> How about a humbucker on a shovel?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can really dig that! A roll up the sleeves and spit on your palms gig.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The best answer so far is it doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends who's buying.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Strats and Les Pauls with the Tele a close 3rd.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

From Guitar Player, March, 1978







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Strats are for old people who shit their pants.


HEY!!! I'M NOT _THAT_ OLD!!!!


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey great to hear all the replies on what you like. Well I have made my decision and it will definitely be a fender Strat for me Baby! It will be either be candy apple red or Arctic white MIM. To me for the money,quality,sound,comfort is hard to beat. As they say to each their own.Whatever you are playing have fun and keep on rockin!! By the way luv that picture it say's it all!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> From Guitar Player, March 1978
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those guys have had either too much coffee or something a bit stronger.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> HEY!!! I'M NOT _THAT_ OLD!!!!


and neither am I! So there! lo


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is the classic rock guitar but you need Brian May to go with it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When I bought my Gretsch 6120, I was blown away with it's classic rock-ability. And one of my fave 70s players 'rocked' an ES-175D, and although not the definition of classic rock sound, I aways relate the two. But that's just me, YMMV.

A better question might be; "What isn't a good classic rock guitar?" If you got the attitude, the plank shouldn't hold you back.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry I am late to this pissing contest but I will go with Strat. Hendrix, Clapton, SRV, Gilmour, EVH , Edge etc. all had strat style main axe's


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fsone said:


> Hey great to hear all the replies on what you like. Well I have made my decision and it will definitely be a fender Strat for me Baby! It will be either be candy apple red or Arctic white MIM. To me for the money,quality,sound,comfort is hard to beat. As they say to each their own.Whatever you are playing have fun and keep on rockin!! By the way luv that picture it say's it all!


Well, at least it's not green or blue.:smile-new:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

red strats rule! of course, pics are mandatory not really, but if you don't, they will probably eat some babies or something. don't chance it, think of the children


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

That's very funny Cheezy looks like he's medium rare Lol. By the way red Strats are awesome!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a red strat clone.....branded Hondo, early 80's with a 3 position switch. It works but it's a solid body so it hasn't been played for a while. As far as baby subs go, the end that he's biting into is gonna taste like crap.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> ...As far as baby subs go, the end that he's biting into is gonna taste like crap.


It would probably be a nice compliment to whatever came out of the baby that he squeezed into his beverage glass though. NEVER feed a baby bean burritos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> .. don't chance it, think of the children


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My SG standard strat is Heritage Cherry! He's very handsome! A few minor scratches but no biggie!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm, Ted Nugent, Steve Howe and Rik Emmett play solid body axes...??


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> It would probably be a nice compliment to whatever came out of the baby that he squeezed into his beverage glass though. NEVER feed a baby bean burritos.


Filter them thru Mama.....that should do it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> It would probably be a nice compliment to whatever came out of the baby that he squeezed into his beverage glass though. NEVER feed a baby bean burritos.


Filter them thru Mama.....that should do it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

You can say that again!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

An LP is my answer... to those too young to know what classic rock is - it's everything from the mid-60's up to disco (about '75 to '77) it was all over after that with the advent of that black hole in music known as the 80's.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey how to tell it like it is Jimmy D.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

The 80's was bad but not all bad. There was some good stuff in there.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Either a hum-sing-sing Strat or a Tele with a humbucker in the neck. LPs sound cool, but they're generally not versatile enough to cover the range of what is considered "Classic Rock", IMHO.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Dr.StringBender said:


> <snip> Even a 2x4 and a couple nails like Jack White demonstrated so well in "it might get loud" can get it done. <snip>


What I remember better from It Might Get Loud is the bemused/amused look on Jimmy Page's face when Jack White was making his "music". Yeah, I know I'll get a thousand daggers for this but Jack White doesn't belong in the same room with Page, or even Dave Evans.

Can't understand why people keep using White's 2X4 to argue that a good guitar isn't important to making music. Like much of what he does, the 2X4 with nails was a stunt and not music. Sure, a string stretched over a pickup in just about any old way will sound sort of guitar-like, but does it sound good?!! Not a lot of 2X4s on stage before or since, right?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> When I bought my Gretsch 6120, I was blown away with it's classic rock-ability. And one of my fave 70s players 'rocked' an ES-175D, and although not the definition of classic rock sound, I aways relate the two. But that's just me, YMMV. A better question might be; "What isn't a good classic rock guitar?" If you got the attitude, the plank shouldn't hold you back.


Of course any guitar can be used to play "classic rock", and a few very skilled players (like Clapton) could probably make most any decent instrument sound close to any other.

For the rest of us though, closely replicating the familiar sound of many classic rock sounds becomes easier when using a guitar (and amp) similar to those used by the original player. The OP will be able to play "Takin' Care of Business" on his apple-red MIM Strat and it will probably sound fine, but it won't sound like the original.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

A big part of music is to transport the listener to a different plane in their existence.

As musicians, we listen to a piece of music and want to hear competent musicianship, intelligent arrangements and creative presentation.

Non-musicians (is that a word?) like to hear a catchy melody and a solid beat to dance to.

I put MY music on and non-musicians cringe at, to their ears, is often just the incomprehensible mish-mash of seemingly random notes.

They put their music on and I may be bored by the trite melodies and relentless pounding of the kick drum.

I think any music that moves a person in any way is good music. It is entirely subjective.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

18Rocks said:


> The 80's was bad but not all bad. There was some good stuff in there.


[video=youtube;ZcoweoZ6jpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoweoZ6jpM[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> An LP is my answer... to those too young to know what classic rock is - it's everything from the mid-60's up to disco (about '75 to '77) it was all over after that with the advent of that black hole in music known as the 80's.


Started before that.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> The truth is any guitar can work well for classic rock.


Exactly. Any one of them will do, the player just needs to select which pickup options suit them best


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Non-musicians (is that a word?) like to hear a catchy melody and a solid beat to dance to.
> .



Ok, that confirms the fact that, obviously I'm no musician. :smile-new:


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

boyscout said:


> What I remember better from It Might Get Loud is the bemused/amused look on Jimmy Page's face when Jack White was making his "music". Yeah, I know I'll get a thousand daggers for this but Jack White doesn't belong in the same room with Page, or even Dave Evans.


Must have been watching a different version of "It Might Get Loud". My impression was that White and Page got on like a house on fire and picked up each other's music with ease. It was the Edge that looked all at sea. And there the word "impression" is key. Just because you had a different impression, and a predisposed bias based on clearly not liking Jack White, doesn't mean you're right about what Page was thinking.

Neil


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I want someone to take a well setup all single coil Affinity Strat, all stock, and plug it into a tube Marshall amp and tell me you can't play classic rock. Take the cheapest Epiphone with a basic humbucker, and plug it into the same amp and play rock. It does not matter what guitar is used, the amp is the key to clasick rock tones.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

While checking this thread and listening to some, to me, classic rock this came up.
[video=youtube;n327ncoU_ZU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n327ncoU_ZU[/video]
Now I've got to go thru a few boxes of 78's and 45's to find this and some more early British rock.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

boyscout said:


> Can't understand why people keep using White's 2X4 to argue that a good guitar isn't important to making music. Like much of what he does, the 2X4 with nails was a stunt and not music. Sure, a string stretched over a pickup in just about any old way will sound sort of guitar-like, but does it sound good?!! Not a lot of 2X4s on stage before or since, right?


Sorry if I gave the impression that a good guitar isn't important. That wasn't my intent at all, the 2x4 is a parlor trick, that was quite obvious! 

My point was, RnR, classic or otherwise, is about the attitude. I'd be more concerned about my chops, my amp, than which guitar I had, provided it was at least set up.

Though I bet Jack (love him or hate him) could rock with that 2x4 along with a band and sound pretty decent. I'll also agree that the Edge was the odd man out in it might get loud. Dude needed his own cube van for effects. Jack showed up with a broken guitar and a chip on his shoulder, Jimmy just showed up and that's all he had to do, because he's Jimmy Page.

All of that said, if any one of them showed up with no guitar and had to share a shitty Squire, they would still be great Rock Guitarists. (Well, maybe not Edge)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> I want someone to take a well setup all single coil Affinity Strat, all stock, and plug it into a tube Marshall amp and tell me you can't play classic rock. Take the cheapest Epiphone with a basic humbucker, and plug it into the same amp and play rock. It does not matter what guitar is used, the amp is the key to clasick rock tones.


Works just as well as a single coil Silvertone from 1964 plugged into a YGM1 from the same era. Depending on your taste, the amp as such really doesn't matter. Rock is not one single component. It's in the heart and soul of the players and, the listeners.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr.StringBender said:


> Sorry if I gave the impression that a good guitar isn't important. That wasn't my intent at all, the 2x4 is a parlor trick, that was quite obvious!
> 
> My point was, RnR, classic or otherwise, is about the attitude. I'd be more concerned about my chops, my amp, than which guitar I had, provided it was at least set up.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;GzDfYidKU5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzDfYidKU5c[/video]
Attitude. IMO Jack could have played his 2x4 and Wanda Jackson's attitude would have still shot him down. For that matter if Jimmy page or The Edge had played with Wanda it would have been the same.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;GzDfYidKU5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzDfYidKU5c[/video]
> Attitude. IMO Jack could have played his 2x4 and Wanda Jackson's attitude would have still shot him down. For that matter if Jimmy page or The Edge had played with Wanda it would have been the same.


You're right, Jimmy Page wouldn't stand a chance up there! "Shakin all Over" those White Tassels maybe.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr.StringBender said:


> You're right, Jimmy Page wouldn't stand a chance up there! "Shakin all Over" those White Tassels maybe.


Page would have probably played the song as it was originally done. Zeppelin covered it.[video=youtube;UauLFJnKhaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauLFJnKhaw[/video]


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

They make other guitars besides Teles ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

Dr.StringBender said:


> You're right, Jimmy Page wouldn't stand a chance up there! "Shakin all Over" those White Tassels maybe.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;ZcoweoZ6jpM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoweoZ6jpM[/video]


So is this supposed to be the good?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

Jimmy_D said:


> So is this supposed to be the good?


Are you asking about Randy Rhoads?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> Attitude. IMO Jack could have played his 2x4 and Wanda Jackson's attitude would have still shot him down. For that matter if Jimmy page or The Edge had played with Wanda it would have been the same.


Not picking specifically on you, there's been a few posts along similar lines (including one of my own) that prompted this thought:

WHEN THE FVCK DID PLAYING ROCK & ROLL BECOME A FVCKING CONTEST!?!?

Watching that ewechewb clip, it seems to me that they're all just rocking out and having a great time. It's only us numpties here who are deciding winners and losers - from a single band, on stage, on a single song. More fools us. 

Neil


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Option1 said:


> Must have been watching a different version of "It Might Get Loud". My impression was that White and Page got on like a house on fire and picked up each other's music with ease. It was the Edge that looked all at sea. And there the word "impression" is key. Just because you had a different impression, and a predisposed bias based on clearly not liking Jack White, doesn't mean you're right about what Page was thinking.
> 
> Neil


I would have to agree with you 100%


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Teles are only good for playing wang tang country IMO


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fsone said:


> Teles are only good for playing wang tang country IMO


Oh how wrong you are...


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry man I am not into the sounds of a Tele.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Which makes me guess you've never heard one with humbuckers.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

fsone said:


> Teles are only good for playing wang tang country IMO



I guess you're right...


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Option1 said:


> Must have been watching a different version of "It Might Get Loud". My impression was that White and Page got on like a house on fire and picked up each other's music with ease. It was the Edge that looked all at sea. And there the word "impression" is key. Just because you had a different impression, and a predisposed bias based on clearly not liking Jack White, doesn't mean you're right about what Page was thinking.
> 
> Neil


I share this impression from the movie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The entire "Dragging Hell" EP is mostly a modern player tele with a JB in the bridge into a JCM800. It's pretty far from country


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Most of Tom Morello's work with Rage is a Telecaster into a Marshall 2205. Never struck me as particularly country.

Jeff Beck. Jim Root. Jonny Greenwood. David Sullivan. Elliot Easton. Earl Slick.

There's not a less-informed opinion on gear than "Telecasters are for country."

Anyway my vote goes to the Les Paul because all other guitars are for genres I don't like


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Do you feel old and want to shite your pants when you play it? Haha. I just had to.
> 
> I have recently fell in love with Strats and I don't wear depends. I'm good.



I looked at this and thought "someone logged in under your name and posted. I never thought Id make such a vulgar comment. " Then I realized that it was chuck who got the ball rolling. 


There really is nothing like a strat.


----------



## Jeewiz (Feb 8, 2014)

I like 'em both but would lean slightly towards a Strat.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have played both! I love my Stratocasters! My personal preference!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not a big strat fan....the Hondo strat hasn't been played for quite a while but I should bring it out because I can't remember if it has a 3 position or a 5 position switch. As far as Teles go, the Ibinii thinlines are as close to Teles that I have....except the Washburn Disney tele copy that just sits too. When I find a European or older Japanese Tele Thinline I'll buy it. Same with an original Starcaster, either European or MIJ. To me 'classic rock' is from the late 40s to the early 60s. Some might call that Rock and Roll.....so be it. A lot of that was played on a Hollow bodied or Semi hollow guitars.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Option1 said:


> WHEN THE FVCK DID PLAYING ROCK & ROLL BECOME A FVCKING CONTEST!?!?


Now, now boys! No arguing! Do I have to be the parental figure here? lmao

Omg am I out of the loop? Did I miss something here?

I thought Rock n Roll was about having fun! Something along these lines, "it's the most fun you can have with your clothes on"!!

I would agree that attitude plays an important part!

I said it's only rock n roll but I like it, like it, yes I do!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> HEY!!! I'M NOT _THAT_ OLD!!!!


and neither am I! I have 3 strats! Count 'em 3! I love them!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> and neither am I! I have 3 strats! Count 'em 3! I love them!


really? i only ever hear you talk about the parker and the SG. i sure hope one of them is red


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> really? i only ever hear you talk about the parker and the SG. i sure hope one of them is red


Yes I have an Academy special. It's the starter guitar that comes with the amp. I think it was $200. It's just a piece of crap from China. My son's best friend gave it to me 5 years ago for Christmas! This is what got me started on guitar! I will never sell it or give it away. It has a lot of meaning for me! I take it out every now and again to play it!
For a starter guitar, it's not really bad! It's the amp that sucks! The hiss that comes out of it is crazy!

Cheezemesiter you know my Gibson is red! You played it! lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great discussion here! I kinda wish the OP of the thread didn't limit the guitar selection to 2 Fender types though. Some of us classic/hard rock players have never played either a Srat or Tele. But it's a non issue. IMO, "rock and roll" comes from the attitude of the player...like many have already mentioned. Along with previous music tastes of the listener/player. I can sit at the table with 2 table spoons and make them sound like Rock. I guarantee that most rock players who simply sit and tap their fingers on something will invoke that certain "rock eccentricity" that I speak of.


----------

